# Mothers are angels in disguise.



## Chista

Mothers are angels in disguise.

I am inscribing this phrase on a Christmas ornament to send to my boyfriend's mother in Italy. I need to know how to say the phrase in italian, preferably in as few words as possible so it will fit on the ornament, I think I can fit a maximum of six words. I found a translation, but I think it is too literal, and perhaps not most poetic way to say the phrase.

Le madri sono degli angeli travestiti.

Can someone please help me? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## fiorilù

Chista said:


> Mothers are angels in disguise.
> 
> I am inscribing this phrase on a Christmas ornament to send to my boyfriend's mother in Italy. I need to know how to say the phrase in italian, preferably in as few words as possible so it will fit on the ornament, I think I can fit a maximum of six words. I found a translation, but I think it is too literal, and perhaps not most poetic way to say the phrase.
> 
> Le madri sono degli angeli travestiti.
> 
> Can someone please help me? Thank you very much in advance!


 

I don't like "travestiti" - though it really means what you mean when we say"travestito" we mean to say man who dresses like a woman. I hope I was clear enough now I will think about a proper phrase and I will come back

regards
f


----------



## fiorilù

maybe "camuffati"?


----------



## Chista

Oh I see, I don't like transvetiti either than.


----------



## Citrinette

What about "incognito", although I'm not sure of the Italian spelling.


----------



## Chista

I like camuffati or incognito. Which is more poetic sounding? And to be clear - the remainder of the sentence I translated was correct except for the last word?


----------



## fiorilù

Chista said:


> I like camuffati or incognito. Which is more poetic sounding? And to be clear - the remainder of the sentence I translated was correct except for the last word?


 

Well - to tell the truth I don't line none of them.
I mean they both have the meaning of a 007 agent like JAmes Bond.

incognito I would absolutely exclude

According to me 
"le mamme nascondono degli angeli"

Mums do hide angels inside of them
What do you think about it? DO you like it?


----------



## Chista

fiorilù said:


> Well - to tell the truth I don't line none of them.
> I mean they both have the meaning of a 007 agent like JAmes Bond.
> 
> incognito I would absolutely exclude
> 
> According to me
> "le mamme nascondono degli angeli"
> 
> Mums do hide angels inside of them
> What do you think about it? DO you like it?



Yes I do like that, but does it give the same feeling as the english saying? Or is it confusing? I am not a native Italian speaker - far from it - so I have no idea what this would sound like to a native's ears. If it is close enough to the english phrase I will use "le mamme nascondono degli angeli" because I know I can fit it on the ornament.


----------



## Citrinette

fiorilù said:


> Well - to tell the truth I don't line none of them.
> I mean they both have the meaning of a 007 agent like JAmes Bond.
> 
> incognito I would absolutely exclude
> 
> According to me
> "le mamme nascondono degli angeli"
> 
> Mums do hide angels inside of them
> What do you think about it? DO you like it?


 

I like that much better.  good job


----------



## stoddard

If you use incognito the right expression will be "in incognito".
The sentence sounds very good in english, but the translation in italian is very difficult.
In disguise = sotto mentite spoglie, sotto copertura, in incognito, camuffato, travestito.
None of them is very effetive for the meaning you want to express.
We need some poetic or more simple expression : come angeli, angeli nascosti, i nostri angeli, angeli del paradiso. And so on.


----------



## fiorilù

WEll said Stoddard!
It is not so easy-especially for the use Chista wants to do with the phrase


----------



## fiorilù

I would add

le mamme and not le madri

the 1st one is sweeter


----------



## stoddard

Well done fiorilu'. I didn't notice that. Mamme is certainly better than madri.


----------



## Chista

I think maybe I should try to pick an easier phrase to translate. Does anyone have any suggestions, or can anyone direct me to a source for finding something like this?


----------



## fiorilù

Chista said:


> I think maybe I should try to pick an easier phrase to translate. Does anyone have any suggestions, or can anyone direct me to a source for finding something like this?


 

What about "le mamme sono gli angeli della casa?"
(of the house- meaning of the family)
Pls Stoddard comment
f


----------



## Citrinette

Maybe the phrase could sound something like this... since no-one has put it together yet.

*Le mamme sono angeli nascoste*

It sounds quite nice, and it conveys the same message.


----------



## Chista

Citrinette said:


> Maybe the phrase could sound something like this... since no-one has put it together yet.
> 
> *Le mamme sono angeli nascoste*
> 
> It sounds quite nice, and it conveys the same message.



What do the natives think? Will this work? It is different than the other suggestions so far.


----------



## fiorilù

Citrinette said:


> Maybe the phrase could sound something like this... since no-one has put it together yet.
> 
> *Le mamme sono angeli nascoste*
> 
> It sounds quite nice, and it conveys the same message.


 

Eventually "nascosti" being angeli "male" as gender 
WEll It is not too bad
but it is too general

Nascosti where? of from whom?
Or not? 

One would never say that it is so difficult to find a suitable phrase...


----------



## stoddard

@ florilu' :I don't want offend you, but I think that is a largely used sentence, a little anonimous.
@ Citrinette : interesting , but in italian = le mamme sono angeli *nascosti *doesn't sounds good. It could be better : Nelle mamme si nasconde un angelo or in ogni mamma si nasconde un angelo.


----------



## billycorgan82

"le mamme sono angeli senza ali"

how does it sound to you? "mothers are angel without wings" 

or you could use: "le mamme sono gli angeli senza ali" with the article.


----------



## Chista

What about a phrase like "Mothers are the family angel" Is there an easier way to convey this phrase instead? Should I open a new thread for this?


----------



## Chista

billycorgan82 said:


> "le mamme sono angeli senza ali"
> 
> how does it sound to you? "mothers are angel without wings"
> 
> or you could use: "le mamme sono gli angeli senza ali" with the article.



I love this one! Stoddard, fiorilu, what do you think?


----------



## fiorilù

stoddard said:


> If you use incognito the right expression will be "in incognito".
> The sentence sounds very good in english, but the translation in italian is very difficult.
> In disguise = sotto mentite spoglie, sotto copertura, in incognito, camuffato, travestito.
> None of them is very effetive for the meaning you want to express.
> We need some poetic or more simple expression : come angeli, angeli nascosti, i nostri angeli, angeli del paradiso. And so on.


 

Hi Stoddard
a phrase of yours appeared which I would vote for...but I cannot trace it anymore... where is it? where you said that you do not want to offend (you do not be sure) can you repeat shortly. It was perfect
f



Chista said:


> I love this one! Stoddard, fiorilu, what do you think?


 

I like it - very poetic


----------



## fiorilù

stoddard said:


> @ florilu' :I don't want offend you, but I think that is a largely used sentence, a little anonimous.
> @ Citrinette : interesting , but in italian = le mamme sono angeli *nascosti *doesn't sounds good. It could be better : Nelle mamme si nasconde un angelo or in ogni mamma si nasconde un angelo.


 

You got it!!!
In ogni mamma si nasconde un angelo

That sounds perfect to me
(I would like to received such a pillow from my little daughter, indeed)
Good job - 
Chista go with this one


----------



## lexjon

Given the context (mothers in general and not personalised) I would tend to use Madri and not mamme.  Therefore, the entire phrase should read as follows;   

Madri sono angeli camuffatti.


----------



## Chista

Thank you all very, very much! I appreciate all of the effort stoddard and fiorilu, thank you!!


----------



## fiorilù

lexjon said:


> Given the context (mothers in general and not personalised) I would tend to use Madri and not mamme. Therefore, the entire phrase should read as follows;
> 
> Madri sono angeli camuffatti.


 

Sorry Lexjon
Mamme sounds sweeter and camuffati means a person with a Carnival dress (according to  me of course)


----------



## fiorilù

Chista said:


> Thank you all very, very much! I appreciate all of the effort stoddard and fiorilu, thank you!!


 

Have a Merry Christmas - Chista
(and Stoddard as well...)


----------



## billycorgan82

fiorilù said:


> You got it!!!
> In ogni mamma si nasconde un angelo
> 
> That sounds perfect to me
> (I would like to received such a pillow from my little daughter, indeed)
> Good job -
> Chista go with this one


 

In ogni mamma si nasconde un angelo... definetly the best!! This will go straight to the mum's heart  Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## stoddard

@ fiorilu' The sentence I dind't completely agree and you suggested was:
 What about "le mamme sono gli angeli della casa?"
Because (I think) e' abbastanza anonima. Non offenderti del mio appunto.
@ Chista : "le mamme sono gli angeli senza ali" is a poetic image, but , in my modest opinion, _could be_ interpreted as a little bit restrictive. They aren't real angels as they don't have wings. They need to gain them ( do you remember the movie ?).
@ Lexjon : no. Madri sounds bad in this sentence.
Thanks all people.


----------



## fiorilù

stoddard said:


> @ fiorilu' The sentence I dind't completely agree and you suggested was:
> What about "le mamme sono gli angeli della casa?"
> Because (I think) e' abbastanza anonima. Non offenderti del mio appunto.
> @ Chista : "le mamme sono gli angeli senza ali" is a poetic image, but , in my modest opinion, _could be_ interpreted as a little bit restrictive. They aren't real angels as they don't have wings. They need to gain the ( do you remember the movie ?).
> @ Lexjon : no. Madri sounds bad in this sentence.
> Thanks all people.


 

1) You are right. Gli angeli della casa means in Italian that you  have to do all the cooking, cleaning and so on (del focolare)
Non mi sono offesa affatto. W le critiche costruttive


----------

